# Is the 028 wood boss a pro chainsaw?



## josh1981 (May 27, 2012)

Is it pro saw or midrange?


----------



## SkippyKtm (May 27, 2012)

No its not labeled a pro saw by Stihl, but it sure is built like one. The newer 029/MS290 "midrange" that replaced it doesn't hold a candle to it as far as its construction. The 028 was a much more expensive saw for Stihl to manufacture and its evident quality shows it.


----------



## SkippyKtm (May 27, 2012)

Just another thought- the Stihl 026/MS260/MS261 is probably a more fair comparison and that is a professional saw.


----------



## old 040 (May 27, 2012)

ditto what skippy said:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tramp bushler (May 27, 2012)

The 028 AVEQ was the pro model the Wood Boss was the rancher/ farmer model . The 028 replaced the 032 , kinda sorta , pretty much . It was a good pre commercial thinning saw at the time .. I ran 20" bars on mine .


----------



## Tzed250 (May 27, 2012)

028AVSEQ is a pro saw in every way.


----------



## Roll Tide (May 27, 2012)

Stihl makes a 271 woodsboss and id choose it over a 290


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 27, 2012)

Regardless of which line you want to compare them to today, if you look at what makes a pro saw in Stihl's lineup, you know the 028 saws in all their versions were pro saws. I don't remember the timeline, but wasn't it well after the 028 had been discontinued that Stihl split its saws into the different grades we now call homeowner, mid-range and pro? And before that, they never made a chainsaw model that wasn't what we'd call a pro model?


----------



## unatool (May 27, 2012)

I clicked on this thread because I see a Stihl 028 AV PRO for sale @ $150. Looks good in the photos.
I also considered it a 'mid range ' saw... not that interested in that.

Might be a good saw to pick up and let my crew use... price seems right.

What do you all think?


----------



## Chris-PA (May 28, 2012)

Only if you use it to make money. Otherwise it's just an amateur.


----------



## axlr8 (May 28, 2012)

unatool said:


> I clicked on this thread because I see a Stihl 028 AV PRO for sale @ $150. Looks good in the photos.
> I also considered it a 'mid range ' saw... not that interested in that.
> 
> Might be a good saw to pick up and let my crew use... price seems right.
> ...



I would jump on that....BUT check it over reall good, and make a few test cuts. A stihl of any make going for under 200 dollars here.....is a dang good deal!


----------

